# Old Wadsworth Electric box



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Saw this in another forum. What's the round hole for? Meter?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Was it an old RV panel missing the outlet?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like either a "trailer" service or a temporary service panel. The hole is not large enough for a meter.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Did Wadsworth panels make it all the way to Maine? Their "world headquarters" and manufacturing plant was located in Covington, Kentucky. The company is long gone, but the building is still there.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks similar to RV pedestals today. Round hole with the two pole 50 breaker would be for a 50 amp 120/240 rv receptacle and then the duplex receptacle next to it from the 20. :thumbsup:


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Cool, thanks.

No it's not in Maine, I found it posted on another forum.

This sucker is mounted in the back of an upstairs bedroom closet in the house this poor guy just bought.

There was a wire just hanging out of the eaves, so he got up on a ladder and cut it with some tin snips. It was hot. He's ok.

You should see his main panel.

Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/bare-240-volt-wire-oh-166779/


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I like this quote



> I was looking at wiring my garage soon, so this is all good to know, as I was wondering where I would hook my line going to the garage, now I see its already there.
> 
> BTW, what would be the best way to repair that gash I cut into the wire, if not duct tape, electrical tape?
> Like really thick many times around?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

varmit said:


> Did Wadsworth panels make it all the way to Maine? Their "world headquarters" and manufacturing plant was located in Covington, Kentucky. The company is long gone, but the building is still there.


there is a company that produces environmental controls named Wadsworth not sure if it's the same co.


----------

